# does female apbt get along wid male dogs?



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

i would like to know whether a female pitbull gets along with male dogs or not. i have seen many families with female bull n terriers getting along well with their male dogs. but in this case, *the parents of the apbt are gladiators. in fact, the best pair that the breeder has. and that breeder carefully breeds to produce game dogs! n he promised to give me the best pitbull puppy!* he says that in some litters, pitbull puppies start fighting like game dogs at the tender age of 22 days!! my god!! this really surprised me!! if they fight at this age, can they be trusted with other dogs when they r grown up?! besides, the breeder was repeatedly telling me "sir, dont underestimate pitbulls by taking their size into consideration! they can bring down even dogs like filas and volkodavs and even tosas in some cases! and their spirit knows no end" having heard this, my heart was pounding even harder.. i quickly called my dogs n saw their faces.. when compared to tosas n volkodavs, they r nothing.. thats why, i want the right guidance by right people.. may i adopt the puppy from his breeding? (my intention is to provide a good life for a dog that is destined to shed blood in the ring) he also said "sir, in a fight, you dont know how blood leaves the body" this statement had its own impact on me.. so thats why i thought of helping a game dog retain its blood lol! i had actually called him for a tibetan mastiff! for his tibetan mastiffs are famous for their strength n fighting valour! but having heard about the living conditions and the way pitbulls are used, i thought of having one!

if there is any way i can transform the dog's killer instincts(dog-aggression) into positive things, i will do it. i'll socialize her n teach her how she should behave and etc.. i wont fight her. does it work in the case of game dogs? i also have a name ready for her! it is a saintly name lol.. or does spaying help in anyways?

see, all these dog fighting stuff will not entertain me. and that is not my style.. i want a strong n gamest pitbull thats all. but i dont fight it. i just want it for it is my passion! so, it is safe to get a female pitbull n place it with my dogs (german shep n a dobe) who r not dog aggressive??

pitbulls r 1 of my favourite breeds! because i like their will power! and their energy and etc..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Arun Long time No talk ... Anyhow if your desire is to own game bred dogs .. your going to always have to watch them with other dogs period male or female it will not matter. The apbt is known to have a high prey drive and at any point may become dog aggressive does not matter the sex or breed of dog. It all depends on the dog. Most true game bred dogs will most likely be dog aggressive so this is just something you should expect if this is what your looking to get. The only thing you can do is socialize from puppy hood and provide lot's of exercise and good training and hope that your dog will get along with other dogs but don't count it. Always expect your apbt to fight .. this way your prepared to prevent the fight before it happens. I would invest in some break sticks. And make sure you have enough room and crates to rotate your dogs if at any given time your pit bull decides he/she does not want to play nice with your other dogs anymore. Never leave your dog unattended with other dogs other animals or small children. You cannot change a dog's traits those things were bred into the dog before it was whelped. If you want a dog that is not going to fight your other dogs a game bred dog is not the way to go. You must be able to accept this reality before you bring this dog into your home that there is a very strong chance that you will have to separate your dog from the other's As long as you can accept this than you should be able to handle any situation that comes your way. Goodluck arun.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with Sadie.
Game bred dogs are great but you must remember that it is exactly that, game bred.
You are taking that risk with your other dogs if this dog female was to get turned on.
There could always be that chance seeing how her parents and lineage(?) comes from fighting dogs.
Me, personally, I would not want one b/c I have children. I know they are suppose to be DA not HA, but I would not trust a fighting dog breeder nowadays. HA is more and likely not being bred out like they did in the old days. Some of them are probably breeding it in thinking the dog would be meaner the way people think today, esp. the young guns.
If you have the time and effort to put into this dog, which will be alot, then do it.
Female pit bulls can be just as dominant as the males, but if you get her as a pup you have time to correct bad behavior, socialize her with people and other dogs, and most definitely obedience training her.

I would get her fixed to, some females can get agitated and aggressive during heat cycles. A fight could break out if she is in heat and not ready and one of your males try to mount her. 
You said you have 2 male,,are they fixed or intacted?
If they are intacted and she goes into heat, be prepared for them to possibly go at it to. Males will challenge each other for the right to her. I have seen males also fight to keep the other male away from the female. So just remember this could end up happening, not saying it will but could be a possibility.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree with above. If you are going to own Game bred dogs you are going to have to have a SUPER secure yard not just from other people but to keep the dogs from getting at eachother! I wouldn't trust any game bred dog, male or female, alone with another dog no matter what the breed. Its just asking for a fight. Instead try spending a lot of one on one time with the dogs and focus on creating your bond with the dogs instead of trying to encourage one with each other. And if you do decide to let them be together NEVER do it unsupervised!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i've got a question, sorry if it's a lil' dizty..my dogs 'rents are both used for hunting hogs..does this mean that he has 'game dog' in his blood since his 'rents were both used for hunting?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> i've got a question, sorry if it's a lil' dizty..my dogs 'rents are both used for hunting hogs..does this mean that he has 'game dog' in his blood since his 'rents were both used for hunting?


It could possibly be.

To me, GAME BRED means dogs that were born/sired to proven game parents.

A GAME DOG to me is a dog that has proven he is game whether hunting boar or dog fighting.
It takes a good dog to be able to hold and take down a wild boar. They have to have a high drive and desire to do it....IMO!!! 
Them are the only 2 things that I know of that proves game.
(correct me if I am wrong)

To me a game dog has to prove that he/she is game before saying he/she IS GAME.
Just because your dog is born to game dogs does not make him game in my book, just the potential to be. I do not believe that you get game dogs out of every litter produced.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> It could possibly be.
> 
> To me, GAME BRED means dogs that were born/sired to proven game parents.
> 
> ...


thankx for the input i was just wondering cuz i was reading what was said above about game dogs..always wondered that..i think he has the drive..i see it in him all the time when we play, he just gets that look and gets 'tuned in' -ya know? so even if the 'rents were used as hunting dogs doesn't make him nesscarly..uumm..instering stuff...i tell ya i've learned alot more on this site in the past few days then i have in years of searching the net!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Those were just my opinions remember that ok.

Someone else on here could probably answer your question a little better than I did.
I have never had one...so I could be all wrong.

I know that helps you out none...right....lol!!!

Sampsons dad or Shadowgames or someone on here that has dealt or raised these kinds of dog might be able to give you a little more perspective then me.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

word...thankx for the input. it's apperciated.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just an interesting comment pointed out on the MV dogfighting special. Doggman have said that they are lucky to get just one champion fighter out of an entire litter. That would mean that even a dog who is bred straight off game lines or sired from champion proven game dogs does not mean that the offspring from that litter will become champion fighters. There is from what I have read and understand about the whole game dog topic a lot of time that is put into breeding a champion fighter and producing a dog that has what it takes to become a champion in the ring. It seems to be very difficult to produce those pups who will carry that gameness trait and eventually prove to be game in the ring. Not a walk in the park and there is just no gaurentee.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Just an interesting comment pointed out on the MV dogfighting special. Doggman have said that they are lucky to get just one champion fighter out of an entire litter. That would mean that even a dog who is bred straight off game lines or sired from champion proven game dogs does not mean that the offspring from that litter will become champion fighters. There is from what I have read and understand about the whole game dog topic a lot of time is put into breeding a champion fighter and producing a dog that has what it takes to become a champion in the ring. It seems to be very difficult to produce those pups who will carry that gameness trait and eventually prove to be game in the ring. Not a walk in the park and there is just no gaurentee.


Some one's been doing their homework...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I have been listening to those who know .. And taking mental notes


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Just an interesting comment pointed out on the MV dogfighting special. Doggman have said that they are lucky to get just one champion fighter out of an entire litter. That would mean that even a dog who is bred straight off game lines or sired from champion proven game dogs does not mean that the offspring from that litter will become champion fighters. There is from what I have read and understand about the whole game dog topic a lot of time that is put into breeding a champion fighter and producing a dog that has what it takes to become a champion in the ring. It seems to be very difficult to produce those pups who will carry that gameness trait and eventually prove to be game in the ring. Not a walk in the park and there is just no gaurentee.


I heard that part to...which is very true.
Game parents don't neccessarily mean a game litter.
That is why the real dogmen are very selective with their breedings in hopes to get that one pup who has the right stuff to bring them the money and the title.
Not like byb's who "claim" they have game pups just b/c they breed 2 dogs together who won a food scuffle against another dog in the backyard.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

My most DA dog is a female and will not tolerate a sindle living breathing creature except for humans and my chocolate lab(she is the alpha female and the dogs don't feel threathen by her so there is a small chance), when they say they only get one out of a litter that is the truth doesn't mean the others are lay downs especially with another breed of dog. So yes out of a litter of 10 only usually one or two are game doesn't mean the other 9 or 8 are scared to take a hold. LIVE BY THIS RULE: NEVER SAY NEVER IN THESE DOGS!!!! Just because it is a puppy and it grows up with the other dogs, doesn't mean a serious situation will or will not break out. Keep your break stick close, seperate all the bulldogs from other dogs when you are not present and just wait to when you are at home a not a two dog fight start but a three dog fight starts, you will be regretting the thought of having a game bred dog hanging out with the family pets. If you are true to what you are saying about the breeder, you might be barking up the wrong tree with bring that dog in the home as a another pet, IMOO. Good luck, keep the emergency animal clinic, purchase at least two break sticks, and learn how to handle dogs during a bad ordeal. Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

chic4pits said:


> i've got a question, sorry if it's a lil' dizty..my dogs 'rents are both used for hunting hogs..does this mean that he has 'game dog' in his blood since his 'rents were both used for hunting?


to myself and others gameness is only proven when two dogs meet in the pit.i know a guy that uses a rotty and another a blue heeler and pitbull mix with fantastic results.prey drive and gameness don't always go together jmo


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks a lot for the replies... i was also thinking of the same.. however, for my present dog's safety, i will do detailed research n visit that breeder personally, who is at the other end of the country n then make a decission. if i lose hopes, i'll get a gaddi/tibetan mastiff.. i know how difficult it is to break up do fights.. it is actually not as easy as saying.. mostly, i'll not get a game bred pitbull.. but i'll speak to the breeder.. i still have 10% hopes.. i have 100% of that 10%..


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i might have came into this thread a little late but i just wanna say that i have a female and a male and they have only had one "fight" in the year in half theyve been together.


----------

